# What do you think



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

http://www.hansen-honey.com/beesandqueens/

Take a look at this web site and tell me what you think.

I recently order queens from this site thinking I would bee getting queens raised in the north, but they are from Mississippi.

I had to send a money order before he would ship but then it took 3 phone calls to pin him down for a shiping date.

When they arived 1 of 5 was dead so another phone call and he said he would send papers to file with post office to get my money back (1 of 5 I don`t realy think it was the POs fault) what do you think?

Oh and the price is $15 not $10 and it was saterday he said he would send papers and it is now thursday and no mail from him so what do you think?


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

I think if I paid $50 for 5 queens and got 4, that's $12.50 each, I'd cut my losses and "trade" the dead queen for the price increase to $15. And think twice about who to order from next time.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

the price on the phone is $15 per queen plus $15 shiping and handleing

And yes I am in touch with two people that HANG on the forum to get my next queens!


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

*Another poor businessman*

Sounds like another Dan Purvis to me.

Let everyone know the details so we won't have to live through your angst too.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

I did a search on "Dan Purvis bee" on Google and it comes up an apiary in Mass. I presume there is some history on this person and a less fortunate event?


----------



## Big Stinger (Feb 17, 2006)

Whats wrong with Dan Purvis there BB . I've never had a problem with him.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Just another little guy trying to act like a big guy who knows nothing about business, customer service, or standing behind his product, if you actually do get anything from him.

Hopefully he has learned something and is becoming reputable, I won't hold my breath waiting for that to happen. Go ahead and order from him and let us know what happens. 

McCary is another one that you will benefit by staying away from. He doesn't rip you off, he just doesn't send your order, but he will send to people that order after you do. Go figure.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

"McCary is another one that you will benefit by staying away from. He doesn't rip you off, he just doesn't send your order, but he will send to people that order after you do. Go figure."

Bill 

McCary is actualy where the queens came from (the ones that started this thread)


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

*Old and slow, and forgetful too.*

The old man is a hoot to talk to, but he sounds so old that I doubt that he can do much without a lot of help. I have heard other stories too from local beeks on this forum.

Come to think of it, he seems a lot like the Golden Bee Products people. Nice, old, still in the paper and pencil world of US snail mail, and not very organized.

I couldn't afford to wait on iffy shipment of bees, I'd take my business elsewhere.


----------

